# Tuross Lake x 2 - PB Flatty



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Red good to see a couple of esprites getting together, an better still getting flattie fillets for tea...life's good when its like that :wink:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Good report 

Pity you missed out on the stripeys, large flathead should make up for it... id be happy with a 70cm.

Glad you had a blast with Brad & Family


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

That flattie looks like a gardening tool on steroids...nicely done Red. Sounds like a bit of pain made ya earn him thoguh


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Ah I said it once and I will say it again - you da man - Leigh - congrats on the PB - still dreaming of a flattie over 60cm


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

GOOD FISH RED WELL DONE. MILAN


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: Nice place down there mate definately a good idea to have a plan B. Definately need a 2nd option when planning a trip with your Yak. I always have 2 seperate pre, rigged up plans to go either way if required. Drop 1 and take the other. A little more work initially, but saves any heartache at 4.30am if the wind that should have ebated overnight is still howling.

Thanks Red

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice fishing there Red. Congrats on the PB lizard.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice flatty from Tuross Red!
Is the mouth open at the moment? I know they dredged it a while back.
Also, where's Burrewurra point? I haven't heard of that.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Lovely pics and report Red. Looks like a top spot when you can pull such a variety of fish.

How far are Tuross and Durass from Canberra CBD, are they a viable day trip option?


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes Leigh - might time to venture outside the safety zone of Durras and broaden ones horizons


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

Thats not a big flathead... it's a small crocodile!
Well done RP


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Did i say your the man? You da man!... man lol

Leave some flatties in the Lake for me will ya! :twisted:

Squidder, both Duras and Tuross are under 2.5hrs from Canberra with Duras bieng as close as 1.5hrs ( No traffic, lead foot etc etc )...


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Cheers Paff, that qualifies as a day trip in my book :twisted: Nice sig by the way :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Cheers for the detailed info Red, nice to know I can get my saltwater fix within a few hours of Canberra


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice spot Red, thanks for the location.
I had checked out guerilla bay as a launch place las time I was up there. That's where Rob Paxevanos launched and caught a shark from the yak for his fishing show.
Squidder,
My parents-in-law live in Tuross (guess where we take our holidays  ).
There are 2 camping grounds and both have onsite cabins for hire. Not sure of price though.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

great report, makes me want to be there now, great to see a couple of espris out together, there is a great flathead drift in the middle of the bay at durras, approx one and a half kms off the beach towards the centre of the bay, used to fish it in the stink boat, and were guaranteed flatties , but flatties only every time, tried to find durras on google to mark it , but could`nt recognise it


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ8nl2YAAGrfgAASUWf/+pkQHgo/7/7wMAFGWtsJUyIaT0p6npPU9JtQ0aehPKANqb0pp6g1MTUCeo8oZANAAAAGgJVT09FN6pkZA00DQ0DRo0AAIBrmLnBm7f6duEU9atObRjv0nEas728UFzTKRjmxyx/FwuPM3C3Gu3Ci8wPGBwGXltY82GReYsnNpOVm4Gg0QjJBxETijiQpcMUQeEGj5KUjh8cKVFgaTZyXBONJDaNNbiZMIp1M45OwmMoUlqmbA32+/RKc5jlNHHRMWGa2aOTYZPoIpIz5Tu0qqcbBos3zlEtgznDEKudRizIKDUnxpU1Whe8hDwTpnEggGy7FgwNrS2JVTS94gtCqyQOvpr1DZZV5mrqDcS9lDuAp+YxGrGigwkITw2iMgLuaB6y8KWomHe4+JbfZDecAsqolZbpmkQKAgYoR9uQliYwr70Y8YcQjH4TicVOIMpE/xdyRThQkA8nl2YA=


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Jason: Sounds like the call of Canberra is starting to tip the balance?
> 
> Red.


Yep, I'm pretty easy to please....give me some fishing and I'm a happy camper  But wait, Squidette is here in Melbourne  And so are the Mangoes and all my favorite fishing spots  But I can find some new favorite spots around Canberra  But Squidette is here in Melbourne 

Apparently the contract will be ready in about a week :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTV8hFUAAEffgEASUOWAErx2GCo/5/+gMAEm2qDVPFNDTU/SmwlP0oxPUeoGmE8kEqYmSNSeQg9E0YIDIwaDU9SaBM0ARhAwCMTTGoBwewRPty7aCO/B+nTuc4Lf1B12KvVt3PDcXjNgMeHoA6wGB0LuT7b1UMJioLdw2ZXG1ucICmJY6uvoQgSr0ieQSFSnU9lVFAh7pABPso8qW4zM0C8kbDEJH7RFLBdhT23GwpK8aTJKzroSUTKpF+nU++Yxi4rO6DQrW/0Rt7b7xyEsa6nwrcIlUEq5lklISJAY+gNUC5RRTdeYYHqW7/Sh5RX+NUxukLgLKqHNkvKRMc7TmXntK6dgM8wjxITyw4jy4ZUVwkbpAfmt1CUYGG3MJjTG1mhk0kR4MISdplqq5AlipQEKA1zYgghnUjGVlS1xwurnjJcTjuLuSKcKEgavkIqg


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

One of us! One of us!

Come, join us.... In search of Perch 8)


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

very very nice way to spend a day.


----------

